# Most exciting thing at Photokina?



## EOS AE1 (Sep 12, 2014)

After Canon will probably announce nothing im interested in, i hope Adobe will release Lightroom 6. ;D

Or maybe the LX100 is something i will buy.

What do you think?
What will be the most exciting thing at Photokina for you?


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Sep 12, 2014)

I will be excited when it is over.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 12, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> I will be excited when it is over.


LOL, but then it's another 2 years of painful anticipation...


----------



## psolberg (Sep 12, 2014)

that 50MP sensor from sony was nice...but where is it!!!!


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 12, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> AcutancePhotography said:
> 
> 
> > I will be excited when it is over.
> ...


NO! Not two more years to wait for the 7D2!!!!


----------



## jrista (Sep 12, 2014)

Don Haines said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > AcutancePhotography said:
> ...



Ohhh...you didn't just jinx it...oohh, noooo.


----------



## Dos Gatos Photography (Sep 15, 2014)

Canon has finally announced the 7DII. Ordered mine this morning.


----------



## Don Haines (Sep 16, 2014)

put my vote down for the 7D2 as well.....


----------



## 9VIII (Sep 16, 2014)

I'm saying the Samsung NX1.

There's still potential that Samsung could mess up the system with poor infrastructure surrounding the BSI sensor, but it could, just maybe, fulfil the premise of a crop sensor performing in low light as well as your average full frame (at least as long as no-one else is using similar tech).
The 7D2 is still close in most specs so it's not a total landslide. Build quality seems like their biggest hurdle.
I still have a really hard time thinking about giving up the Canon ecosystem, lenses, software, etc... but I have yet to see a weak spec on the NX1, Samsung really hit the nail on the head with that project.


----------



## moreorless (Sep 16, 2014)

That I might actually buy probably the Nikon 20mm 1.8, the LX100 maybe as well although probably more something I'd go after cheaper a year from now.


----------



## infared (Sep 17, 2014)

For me... I would have to say possibly the Panasonic GM5 ..and also the Voigtlander 10.5mm f/0.95 Lens for MFT cameras....pretty sweet!!!!!
Don't think I would really use them together....but I could!!!!! LOL!

Love my 5DIII and all...and the lenses (Canon Sigma & Zeiss), but I have to say ...I am still AMAZED in the way in which Canon just ignores the mirrorless market. (please don't mention the M to me...it just does not make it as a camera or a system for this photographer). It stuns me.


----------



## jrista (Sep 18, 2014)

9VIII said:


> I'm saying the Samsung NX1.
> 
> There's still potential that Samsung could mess up the system with poor infrastructure surrounding the BSI sensor, but it could, just maybe, fulfil the premise of a crop sensor performing in low light as well as your average full frame (at least as long as no-one else is using similar tech).
> The 7D2 is still close in most specs so it's not a total landslide. Build quality seems like their biggest hurdle.
> I still have a really hard time thinking about giving up the Canon ecosystem, lenses, software, etc... but I have yet to see a weak spec on the NX1, Samsung really hit the nail on the head with that project.



I agree, the NX1 is very impressive. I know the sticking point with it is the 12-bit RAW at high frame rates. That would limit DR to 12 stops, however...that would still be more than Canon cameras get, even with 14-bit files. It'll diminish tonality some, which might affect more extreme edits. However, if you consider that the high frame rate is most likely going to be paired with higher ISO, then your already going to be implicitly limited in terms of tonal range anyway. You still get full 14-bit data at low frame rates, so for landscapes or anything that doesn't need high frame rate, you would have full detail, full precision files. 

I think in the grand scheme of things, the NX1 is a winner. If there is a way to adapt Canon lenses onto it...I might pick one up myself. I wasn't really considering the 7D II, but 28mp at 15fps...that's pretty killer. I could definitely find a use for that for bird and wildlife photography. That's more what I think the 7D II should have offered. The quality of the AF on the NX1 would be the key factor for me in the end...but, it does sound impressive on paper. (Here's to hoping it tests impressively as well.)

I am really interested in seeing how this things sensor tests, too. The technology is very impressive....BSI and ISOCELL in an APS-C size sensor? That's pretty incredible...I haven't seen ISOCELL BSI outside of very small sensors before. The ISOCELL tech should improve color fidelity and improve Q.E., so I am hoping high ISO is very good.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2014)

DPR says the G7 X has generated the most excitement, at least for a P&S. For Canon DSLR users, certainly the 7D MK II is at the top of the list.

I have to admit that for those who can handle a small body, the G7 X is going to be interesting, and a big step up from the GXX series.

I've pre-ordered a SX60 HS, I had the SX50 HS and returned it after trouble framing subjects. Supposedly, the new model has a feature to help with framing. I'll give it a try. The image quality of the SX50 HS was very good as long as light was bright. I expect the same of the SX60 HS


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2014)

The 7DII is clearly exciting, but for some reason the Samyang 12mm fisheye has me most excited. I'd really like a fisheye, but spending $1200-1500 on the 8-15 f/4 seems ridiculous for a lens that will hardly see any use. If it's reasonably priced and good quality, it will fill one of the few gaps left in my gear bag.


----------



## e17paul (Sep 18, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> The 7DII is clearly exciting, but for some reason the Samyang 12mm fisheye has me most excited. I'd really like a fisheye, but spending $1200-1500 on the 8-15 f/4 seems ridiculous for a lens that will hardly see any use. If it's reasonably priced and good quality, it will fill one of the few gaps left in my gear bag.



The Canon 15/2.8 is really good, and listed at just over $700 on ths Canon USA website. It will be interesting to find out how the Samyang compares in price and quality. It is the least used lens in my bag, but it's irreplaceable when I want to take photos in really confined spaces.

12mm seems like an odd focal length for a full frame fisheye, somewhere between the 8mm of a full circular image within the frame, and 15mm giving 180 degrees of view on the diagonal. I can't understand that decision.


----------



## mackguyver (Sep 18, 2014)

e17paul said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > The 7DII is clearly exciting, but for some reason the Samyang 12mm fisheye has me most excited. I'd really like a fisheye, but spending $1200-1500 on the 8-15 f/4 seems ridiculous for a lens that will hardly see any use. If it's reasonably priced and good quality, it will fill one of the few gaps left in my gear bag.
> ...


_Irreplaceable_ is an appropriate word as the 15mm f/2.8 fisheye has been out of production and unavailable for many years now in new or refurb condition. This happened around the time I wanted to buy one, naturally. You can snag one on eBay but the price is often rather high.

As for 12mm, I don't know about that, either. The sample shots look great, though.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 18, 2014)

e17paul said:


> The Canon 15/2.8 is really good, and listed at just over $700 on ths Canon USA website. It will be interesting to find out how the Samyang compares in price and quality. It is the least used lens in my bag, but it's irreplaceable when I want to take photos in really confined spaces.



The Canon 15mm f/2.8 fisheye was discontinued in June of 2011, over three years ago. I doubt if any new ones are available. Canon may list it, but they no longer make them or sell them.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 18, 2014)

Without a doubt, the *Panasonic CM1 phone*, with a one inch sensor. This is the ice-breaker, there will be many more high-end camera phones soon.

This kind of phone/camera will kill-off what's left of the P&S market. And it should convert a lot of photo-phone h8ters 

I've been saying, for several years, that sometime soon, a Vogue cover would be shot with a smart phone. The time may finally have arrived


----------



## moreorless (Sep 21, 2014)

c.d.embrey said:


> Without a doubt, the *Panasonic CM1 phone*, with a one inch sensor. This is the ice-breaker, there will be many more high-end camera phones soon.
> 
> This kind of phone/camera will kill-off what's left of the P&S market. And it should convert a lot of photo-phone h8ters
> 
> I've been saying, for several years, that sometime soon, a Vogue cover would be shot with a smart phone. The time may finally have arrived



Whilst that might well be possible lets be realistic it would still be a gimmick rather than using the best tool for the job. What this does show I'd say though is that the 1 inch sensor is likely going to become the minimum standard for any decent compact besides very long superzooms.

In that respect though I do think it makes high end compacts a bit safer since whilst phones with 1 inch sensors and wide primes may still be possible to keep the size manageble your not likely to do so for anything with a significant zoom.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Sep 21, 2014)

moreorless said:


> c.d.embrey said:
> 
> 
> > I've been saying, for several years, that sometime soon, a Vogue cover would be shot with a smart phone. The time may finally have arrived
> ...



Would it be a *gimmick* to a young professional, who grew up using a camera phone. I don't think so, YMMV.

Different generations look at things differently. I think that in a few years the *camera-phone generation* will look at DSLR users and shake their heads ??? Sorta like a present day DSLR user who sees a Large Format photographer and his back-pack full of film holders.


----------

